# New subwoofer choice



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok since I know you will give your honest opinion. I'm about to upgrade my subwoofer from a klipsch rw-12d. For the $1000 dollar and under range what would be my best bang for the buck?

Would something like a a HSU vtf-15 or a svs pb12?

I think the 15 would give me the lower bass but never owned anything above a klipsch rw-12d.

Any opinions on what to get would be great.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

All the reports I have seen on the HSU VTF-15 have been very positive. I wish it was released when I purchased my 4 ULS-15s, because I likely would have bought a couple of them instead.

Our members will offer different opinions on which way to go, but I have a Klipsch RW-12D in a second system and can tell you that either the SVS or the HSU will be a huge improvement. My dealings with HSU customer service have been outstanding, but I am sure that SVS is similar based on what I have seen on our forums.

One thing to remember is that the VTF-15 is rather large, so make sure you allocate enough room. It is also relatively heavy, so you will need help moving it into your room.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You should check out these PSA deals as well. Bang for the buck & excellant customer service.

http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/outlet-center


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

There is a deal on the HSU till the first.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Room size (HWD), usage and information associated to any restrictions -- WAF, finish, physical size, etc. -- are key components when determining what subwoofer to purchase. With a little more info we should be able to supply you with several potential options.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

game514 said:


> Ok since I know you will give your honest opinion. I'm about to upgrade my subwoofer from a klipsch rw-12d. For the $1000 dollar and under range what would be my best bang for the buck?
> 
> Would something like a a HSU vtf-15 or a svs pb12?
> 
> ...


Theoretically, if the cone excursion (xmax) is the same, the 15" should move more air than the 12" and would therefore be a better choice, all other things being equal. Larger and heaver, of course, as noted above so consider that. I use a 15" sub myself and find it to be a meaningful improvement in performance over a 12". You can have too little subwoofer but you can't have too much.


----------

